# ICT Security Specialist



## marshad (Apr 5, 2011)

I applied as ICT Business Analyst 261111 but ACS suggested me ICT Security Specialist 262112. What should I do in this case. I believe I should accept this category. Please advice me all aspects about ICT Security Specialist 262111


----------



## sachin1 (Mar 21, 2011)

marshad said:


> I applied as ICT Business Analyst 261111 but ACS suggested me ICT Security Specialist 262112. What should I do in this case. I believe I should accept this category. Please advice me all aspects about ICT Security Specialist 262111


Hi Marshad, My advise would be to take "ICT Security Specialist" as this is a skill in Demand, it shouldn't cause any problems. Also check the state list if they have any current openings for the skill.


----------



## marshad (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks Sachin. I will do as per your advice.


----------



## securenet (Aug 6, 2010)

marshad said:


> Thanks Sachin. I will do as per your advice.


Currently ICT Security specialist is not available for state sponsoships.


----------



## marshad (Apr 5, 2011)

I believe, Canberra state is going to accept ICt Security Specialist.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

marshad said:


> I believe, Canberra state is going to accept ICt Security Specialist.


ACT is not a well preferred choice for most of the IT professionals. :ranger:
All the best.


----------



## marshad (Apr 5, 2011)

Dear Gaurav,

In my situation, I don't have much choices. If I am not going to accept ACS opinion then they As per agent, it might possible some more states required ICT Security Professionals. Anyhow, to get immigration I have to accept ACT.
I have a question might be a stupid one. Suppose, I got sponsorship of Canabera, after that can I move to other state? Please reply.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

marshad said:


> Dear Gaurav,
> 
> In my situation, I don't have much choices. If I am not going to accept ACS opinion then they As per agent, it might possible some more states required ICT Security Professionals. Anyhow, to get immigration I have to accept ACT.
> I have a question might be a stupid one. Suppose, I got sponsorship of Canabera, after that can I move to other state? Please reply.


I had guessed your answer 
It's not a stupid question, it's the question asked by every SS applicant and the popular answer is *U should convince your sponsoring state that u are not getting any job in-spite of various attempts and the reason, u also need to provide them with some evidence that u have tried ur every bit. then they can issue u a NOC to work wherever u get job*
Get this confirmed from ur agent, he might have placed this point in his *POST LANDING Services* offered catalog along with a hefty fees against it


----------



## hotpie (May 5, 2011)

marshad said:


> Dear Gaurav,
> 
> In my situation, I don't have much choices. If I am not going to accept ACS opinion then they As per agent, it might possible some more states required ICT Security Professionals. Anyhow, to get immigration I have to accept ACT.
> I have a question might be a stupid one. Suppose, I got sponsorship of Canabera, after that can I move to other state? Please reply.



Hi marshad, I'm facing exactly the same issue as you. ACS wouldn't recognise me as BA even though my duties are relevant 
Have you applied for ACT SS? What's your specialisation?


----------



## marshad (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi,
I apologize for late reply. ACS assesment has been finished. I didn't apply for SS yet. As per my information, only ACT is accepting ICT Security Specialist. I am waiting for 1st July, might possible some other states also accept us


----------



## ir.malik (Jun 12, 2012)

*Victoria also has this profession in demand for SS*



marshad said:


> Hi,
> I apologize for late reply. ACS assesment has been finished. I didn't apply for SS yet. As per my information, only ACT is accepting ICT Security Specialist. I am waiting for 1st July, might possible some other states also accept us



Hi MArsha,

I am in Riyadh and I have also got my ACS assesment approval as ICT Security Specialist and IELTS as well. I have applied for Victoria SS no June 9. Only Victoria has this profession on list as far as I know.. I dont know what should I do next, Should I apply SMP 176 online DIAC or wait for SS result?

Did you apply for ACT SS??

Thanks

Imran


----------



## ir.malik (Jun 12, 2012)

navee said:


> Hi imran,
> 
> can you pls share your contact email. i need some urgent info.
> 
> Thanks


[email protected]


----------

